# Cert III for Early Child Education



## najam (Nov 29, 2012)

Dear All , 

I heard that Cert III for Early Child Education is being offered from most of the Day Care Centres in AUS for residents . Can any one please let me know further details . What are the timings to start this course or can it be studied online ?

Is there any special eligibility ?

My wife is planning to study this course while she holds a MA ( TESOL ) degree from Pakistan . 

Thanks


----------



## Char Mesan (Dec 8, 2014)

Certificate III in Early Childhood is the minimum requirement to gain work in Childcare. She will also need to have a Police Check and obtain a Working with Children Check.

The timing will depend on which Institute she does the course through. For example, TAFENSW have 2 intakes each year (Semester 1 & Semester 2, which is roughly February and July starts). Other providers such as RTO's (Registered Training Organisations) can start at various times.

She could visit Training dot gov dot au to research the different providers of that qualification, and then enquire about start dates.(Sorry, I'm not permitted to post links due to my being a newbie to this site)

Good luck with enrolling into the course.

Char
Author of Right Your Resume: Fix or Create your Resume Content so you Stand out and Impress the Hiring Manager - available in print and ebook formats


----------

